# One last post from me



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2007)

Im sure this will get taken down soon but. Im done posting. This is an uncalled for ugly e mail from someone here... Just so the rest of you know that I have already notified SSI and the school where I got Esther of the changes in my condition. I am not screwing the government out of any money nor preventing someone from using Esther.... She is past the age of learning to work for someone else and she is officially retired. Not that it is anyones business where she stays. How would you like to have this in your mail box. We get thrown off the forum but people like this can say what they want in private. Thank you Sue Saunders for this e mail

Are you aware you have set your self up to be investigated due to your statements about the goji juice? One week to have all the healing you claim is truly miraculous and so you should be sending that guide dog back so someone in real need of it can benefit. While you are getting rich there are people getting screwed and they are very angry. Get off SSI since you are now making claims of your recovery and stop depending on others to pay your way. Wonder why it is the people like you who claim to be Christians are so darn deceitful. Your claims have been recorded and will be used to verify you are not in need of SSI or a guide dog any longer.

Thank you forum for your love and support!

Im done so you wont have to worry about me posting anymore.


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 19, 2007)

That is just WAY out of line!!! :new_shocked: Lyn, you don't need to leave and I hope you don't. You know there are a lot more people on here that are caring people.

I'm sorry that you would receive such an email. :no:

Robin


----------



## RedWagon (Jan 19, 2007)

I think this is truly a shame. I joined this forum for miniature horse info, but I really enjoy the Back Porch posts. Just my opinion, but I think the whole Goji thing has gotten blown way out of proportion. Maybe I missed it, but I don't remember seeing any posts that would truly constitute an ad. My husband has a horrible disease and believe me, if I found something that helped, I would let people know. (NO, he has not tried Goji and we have no plans to.) Heck, if I found something that actually kept my hair from frizzing in the humidity, I would let everyone know! People talk about their favorite products on these forums all the time. I don't understand what all the fuss is about.






Don't let people run you off, Lyn.


----------



## horsegal5 (Jan 20, 2007)

I just have to say that I do much more reading on here than posting, and I do love the fact that for the most part the people here are very caring and compassionate, but the reason I don't post much is due to the fact that there are a few people on here who seem to put there nose where it doesn't belong as the woman above, or have nothing nice to say. We all have our opinions and the right to voice them, but leave it at that, why does it have to become an all out brawl. And this isn't the first time.

If it wasn't for Lyns post I probably never would have heard about the Goji, and I was sceptical at first, so I eagerly awaited new posts on how it has helped other people, and than finally I went to my health food store and bought some(not from Lyn) and it has done wonders for my allergies(I had really bad allergies) and my anxiety and panic attacks. I now take Noni juice with it and my cravings for sweets are diminishing... If I hadn't heard it on here and I hadn't read the follow up posts I probably wouldn't have tried it. And I still buy from my health food store.....

Many of you on here have small businesses, and most of you probably do this to support your horses. I know that I have several small ventures going and its to help pay for mine.

Maybe you could have just asked Lyn to not have her business in her signature or you could have asked her not to announce her PM's on the board, but this could have been asked privately, and without an all out brawl...

Ok the Libra in me will stop trying to mediate everyone now....

I'm off to look at the Impalas and wilderbeast on the Africam, which I also wouldn't have know about if it wasn't for this board...


----------



## twister (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm with you red wagon,I too enjoy the back porch posts and I don't understand the fuss either. If I use a product and I think it would be of use to others I would tell the others on this forum about it. There are other posts today that talk about all sorts of other products and they are still there. I hope Lyn that you do not leave the forum because of the nasty email you received, it was wrong of that person to send it.

Yvonne


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 20, 2007)

:no: Lyn,

I am so sorry that you are leaving, I pray that you don't.. The other rude and ignorant people should...I thought this was a good place to share things. :no: But in my opinion a LOT of people really need to grow up and get a life... And I so saddened by how low some people will go.. That email was nasty and something should be done to the person who sent it...I have lost faith in being able to post anything on here that isn't mini related. ANd even then, I might just pay mega money for the vets before I get put down on here.. SO sorry Lyn..

edited to add:: Where are the wise crackers now?? Is this what everyone wants? People to leave.. Sorry but this is upsetting..How can people do these things to other people, I guess I'll never know........


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, Lyn, I'm sorry to see you leave something that you have been a part of for so long because of viscious ignorance...and that's all that is. Further, it is NONE of anyone's business that you were trying to help others. Go figure, there always has to be someone out there that can take something as genuine as helping others and turn it into something else. It's PATHETIC and I'm sorry. :no:

Jodi


----------



## Jenn (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, Lyn, I know you have a tougher skin than this!

Screw em all and do what you like, that's what I say.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jan 20, 2007)

Come on Lyn! You're a much tougher woman than this! Though I don't post a whole lot, I have always admired you, your horses and your opinion. We will all be at a loss without you here. why let her run YOU off? C'mon...stick around! This is NOT right!



:


----------



## JO~* (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn

Please don't go.

You are a very caring and giving person and I would hate to think you won't post anymore because of what someone thinks.

I have asked you about the juice and you have never claimed it to be a cure all.

You have posted that the juice has helped you and thats great to hear and if someone has a problem with that well then they don't have to read your posts.


----------



## dreammountainminis (Jan 20, 2007)

I Also Am personally hurt BY this Also ...LYN does care IF it were not for lyns posts I would have never known about it ....MY DAD FOR anyone that cares was on his Deathbed spent 7 days on a vent keeping him alive ...Had to have his complete large intestine removed in emergancy surgery....

HOw would some of you feel if you were loosing a loved one and there was nothing you could do besides have faith and pray to the good lord not to take someone you love sooooo much..My dad spent The whole month of october in ruby memorial hospital in morgantown west virginia and even the doctors had givin up hope...

Lyn , dont let negative people get you down . Remember not that it is anyone business but you have legal documentation from a Medical doctor about your eye exam ..I did not see you post that on here...And I have always enjoyed your posts no matter if they were about horses, robby or just everyday life things such as the new baby your family was just blessed with not long ago..It is just plain ignorance that people have to pick fights ...

More times then not I have seen someone flaming or being just plain rude and ignorant for an example if you ask a color question about your horse most are nice and then thier are ignorant ones that have to throw in thier two cents and most times thier two cents has nothing to do with the color question that was asked in the first place..

I came to this forum being a miniature horse owner and have found along the way that I needed this forum for the honest and loving people that are here ...I for one have leaned on and needed the support of the forum thru trying times ...People need to realize that people here is all the family some of us have ...Sure I have 5 children under the age of 12 But I can not expect them to be my emotional support when i am supposed to be thiers...So I have come here when I've needed shoulders to lean on or if I have needed advice about anything from horses to not knowing how to deal with the fact I just buried my mom and not even a year later was facing almost the same circumstance when I did not know how the out come was going to be for my dad...

Thank you so very much for the people here that do support ,guide and care for others ....Some people in this misguided world still have not been led astray and do respect ,care and have alot of compassion for others ....


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn I think that e-mail should have been sent straight to Mary Lou- have you sent it??

I have not, nor have I plans to , try Goji- that is my choice- if this person is so worried by it all, then good luck to her- she has NO case and the investigations she may or may not cause can only do good if it is what it claims to be- and I have read all the "blurb" I can find nothing there that would would give rise to any sort of investigation anyway- there are NO false claims, here, only statements of fact.

If Lyn makes a living out of this it is ENTIRELY her own business.

I am not at all sure why anyone has to make this sort of attack- jealousy, maybe??

Why should anyone begrudge someone a bit of good luck in their lives??

It is beyond me.

I am not a Christian- do I get on my computer and send evil e-mails every time someone claims to have been cured by Jesus??

Maybe I should have Jesus investigated by the FBI- after all there is no "proof" he exists or has ever existed!!!

How about that then??

Oh- this is beyond stupid.

Lyn, you are bigger than this- rise above it.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 20, 2007)

Ah Lyn, don't let her, or anyone else, run you off.

I'm not sure why there was such a fuss over Goji. All I saw on here is that it was/is working wonders for some people. Mom's going to try it as soon as we have the $$ to spare & I get to the health food store to pick some up. Yes, the health food store. I don't buy into the hype that only one variety works & the rest are useless. I know some varieties are diluted; the health food store sells some made from real berries, nothing added, and it's affordable, so we'll go with that. I know it's like anything else--look at all the joint supplements out there. They have amazing results for some people. For others they do nothing.

I don't understand someone getting upset because they're "getting ripped off" or whatever words that e-mail used. I figure if you buy it, try it & it doesn't work you're out what? A month or two worth of juice money. If the seller promised instant cure from one drink and that drink was priced at your life savings and first born child, well yes, then it might be a rip off. (Unless you're like me, meagre life savings and no first-born child! :lol: )

I never saw Lyn's posts as being advertising--she said the juice was working for her, she didn't say "buy my drink" (that I ever saw). As for "you have a PM" come on people, we see that a ridiculous number of times on this forum as well as the Mini forum itself--it's not just Lyn. Some of them are responded to with "and you have one back" or "and you have a reply".

If we're getting into forum rules, isn't there a rule that says people are not to post just to boost their post numbers, by posting a response that consists only of :lol: :bgrin



: In my view, "you have a PM" and "you have a reply to your PM" falls under this rule too--it's nothing but a numbers boost. If you're griping about Lyn doing it, then gripe about everyone else that does it too. Frankly I don't care--I think those posts are dumb, but I just ignore them--I wouldn't have said anything about it now if not for the complaint about Lyn.

I'm glad Lyn posted the e-mail here too. I think that anyone that sends a rude e-mail or PM such as that one should be "outed". I would normally say that PM's should be kept as PM's, but that is when it's a confidential conversation. I've had PM's from people telling me their opinion on a specific horse (as one example) and I would never think of making those "conversations" public on here. A PM which is an outright attack, however, is a completely different matter. Attacks should be outed.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2007)

*"This is the type of people that frequent here"* _[SIZE=8pt](from Lyn's subtopic)[/SIZE]_

There are all types of people that frequent here. Personally, I like most of them.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 20, 2007)

This is awful. First of all, no one knows anyones true situation by what they write in a forum and it's none of their business even if you post about it. There ARE people on this forum that must sit in front of the computer all day and look for things they can cause problems about. These are people with absolutely no life.

And this person says this :



> Wonder why it is the people like you who claim to be Christians are so darn deceitful.


How dare someone so nasty even post words regarding being Christian.

Do not leave because of this. This person obviously has no life!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 20, 2007)

Why the HE(double L) can't people just mind their own business!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 20, 2007)

lyn

i really hope after you calm down you will change your mind. I think you are a wonderful horsewoman and have enjoyed our visits when we got to meet at shows. I hope what I said didnt add to this. I am happy (as I have said over and over) for anyone that found relief with the juice. Just didnt agree with some of what was being said, posted and most of all implied.

Just because I disagree doesnt make me a bad person etc. If you post things on a public forum then you have to expect that some wont agree.

I in no way agree with anyone sending viscous emails etc.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, I'll bite. This is a "forum". A place to come and share experiences and life. I have a business too but do not boost it here. I try to follow the rules. If I see a Goji thread from someone who's dad is feeling better, can see better, can sleep sounder, can walk with less pain..I'm thrilled for them. Sometimes I even post, "I'm so glad for you" "Period", no more no less. You don't see folks who have my stones saying how great they are and what a wonder...because it is between us and private.

I hope Lyn stays. I find her humor dry and enjoyable, I've met her and she is a nice lady. If she can see better I am thrilled for her. Would I buy the stuff? I just can't afford it but many can, so great. The bottom line is Goji seems to be the only thing that touches a hot button here because it really does "feel" advertised. Sorry but sometimes it does, at least to me. I think we need to remember we are all people with different outlooks and beliefs and ways of speaking and relating. We need to agree to disagree first and foremost like any family. Look at all the good this foum can do for those in dire circumstances. I hate when folks post the "I'm leaving" threads. Stay or go, it is personal. I hope we can all work thru this, we are all adults here. As for whomever sent that horrific email, shame on them, they must be perfect to be able to judge others.

This is a forum, and it's MaryLou's baby, we need to remember the rules and play nicely like a family can. Sometimes even the best family fights and bickers and gets hurt. Hopefully there is enough care within that family to let hurts heal and bygones be bygones. JMHO


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 20, 2007)

Minimor said:


> ...
> 
> I'm glad Lyn posted the e-mail here too. I think that anyone that sends a rude e-mail or PM such as that one should be "outed". I would normally say that PM's should be kept as PM's, but that is when it's a confidential conversation. I've had PM's from people telling me their opinion on a specific horse (as one example) and I would never think of making those "conversations" public on here. A PM which is an outright attack, however, is a completely different matter. Attacks should be outed.


I agree but go back and reread, Lyn did just that.

Lyn, Your experiences with goji juice was nice to share. It's a helpful product and if it heals you and others then how could anyone find fault with that. If you do get complaints about it's promotion then so be it if you believe the benefits outweigh it. Why on earth would you give them the satisfaction and leave? You know we have not seen eye to eye on a lot of things but I certainly think the forum would be a lesser place without you.

I have to agree with Sonya, there sure are a lot of people who try to make this forum their life and get way too wrapped up in it. They need to find other things to do-- like gee, I don't know how about SPEND SOME TIME WITH THEIR HORSES???


----------



## lvponies (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, Lyn!! I'm truly sorry that you received such a hateful email. Why on earth would you let such a lowlife busy body affect what you do in life??? Blow it off and continue posting to the forum. Don't give them any satisfaction by leaving the forum. Maybe they should just tuck their tail between their legs and run off themselves!!!!



:


----------



## Marty (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey Lyn, I"ve kept quiet about this subject to see where it would lead. I've had my share of go rounds here with you like many others through the years, but sorry, you can't just up and bail. Nah, that's too easy.

Don't know anything about your Goji juice but I want to tell everyone that you offered to send me some for free via PM not in public here. I declined because I didn't want to be beholding to you, and God knows I owe everyone on this board so much already, so if it happened to do anything to help me, I wouldn't have been able to afford to continue due it's high price. And besides, there's no juice that can fix my broken heart, but the offer was nice.

Don't know why you haven't posted anything about Esther in so long too. I do miss her pictures and hearing about her. How is she?

Anyhow, just let it all roll like water off a duck's back ok?

Put something in your signature about your Goji juice and that should be ok.

I've advertised my books and my tack shop there and everyone else advertises their horses and things in the signature so that should be acceptable.

Let's don't anyone be mean ok people?

Life is too short.

Please.

Now come on Lyn, suck it up and spit it out and stay. This too shall pass.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn, This is horrible that this has happened to you. I always found your post informative, and have read them for as long as I have been here. You have helped so many! I dont see anything wrong with your post or posting it here. After all, this is the back porch, and I always thought this is where anything is suppose to be posted non-horse related. I never seen where you were outright selling it on the forum, who cares if its in signature! I think the majority of us have our websites listed, or our stallions listed..does that mean to some we are advertising them as a stallion standing to the public?? When you get a forum as big as this one has become, your always going to get a few "bad apples" I have learned, skip right over them, and dont think twice about it. What goes around--comes around! The majority of the members are great and understanding, dont let the few bad apples get you down. We're all here for you...rise up and say the h*ll with the few bad apples! Corinne


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmmm well first off I personally dont believe this juice can cure diabetes, blindness and all the other things it claims to but that is JMO

what I do believe is that the mind is a powerful thing and if one is sure something will work, or cause damage it usually does to some extent.

Anyway yes advertising is not allowed here however there are plenty that do, the only post when they have horses for sale, only post to talk about how wonderful they are, only post about what horses will be for sale or dogs or whatever

Personally if I am not interested in the topic I by pass it, if I know it is from someone only posting to help there own marketing with rarely a post about anything else, I by pass there posts.

Many people disagree on a public forum and really for me alot of times that has been a way to learn , see the other side and sometimes change my mind

Disagreements can get nasty people show there true colors, heck I have been sent to He** and back by many here, I have been told I should have my kids taken away,(never mind that both have straight A's and we are closer as a family then many I know)

I dont really let it bother me much - find it amusing that some are so sure they are the ultimate judge and jury, simply cause I dont agree with them and choose to use my right to disagree.

Thats life can't let people like that chase you away from something you enjoy-

If you feel strongly that you are right and what you are doing is right dont let it appear you feel guilty by leaving


----------



## Marty (Jan 20, 2007)

oh nevermind....


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 20, 2007)

All opinions aside, I don't see how Mona is asking too much?

The moderators are doing their job. Sometimes we may feel singled out but then we don't know what may have already gone on with other posters behind the scenes.

This does not have to drag out into major drama. Just do as the moderator is asking and let it go.


----------



## Pepipony (Jan 20, 2007)

O M GORSH!!!!!!! Getting rich on SSI!!! what **$&%^## bloody IDIOT What a stupid, insensitive, ignorant, uncaring and blatently moronic thing to say. It is SO bloody hard to get SSI/SSD. Not so with welfare and those ignorant few that make comments such as you rec'd are the loud mouths and make everyone else think that those on SSI/SSD are milking it like so many on welfare are.

Little do those idiots know that , for the most part, people that have to go on SSI/SSD put off doing so. We DO NOT want to be on it, we want to WORK. Many have to try nnumerous times and/or get a lawyer. While suzylazybuttwhowontwork, can go and get fed/state aid no problem, have a kid? here, have some MORE free $$.

Lynn, oh hon I cannot imagine the outrage ( well, kinda in your shoes so I can) you felt with that email. I can tell you it was so well justified ( the outrage). Can also tell you that you may need to give it some time for the Goji-cure to really sink in. So often times we rebound and can be even worse. Take care Heather


----------



## Marty (Jan 20, 2007)

Yea rich on Social Security is a joke.

Jerry is on SSI and he is 67 years old. He still has to be out there working every day too. Because he's having fun?????????


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 20, 2007)

Several people have called and e mailed me about this . I will say that I was happy to receive them including the one from Mary Lou about wether or not the rules need tweaking... Wether or not the rule had actually been broken..... but that asside. What Lisa said about running away and APEARING guilty. My life is an open book and I will explain my entire history with the disease here so you will all understand. Not enough room to explain how or why the juice makes changes in us... just too long but for the naysayers just let me say at pubmed.org there are over 75 clinical studies and medical proof to be had.

Anyway the issues brought up in the e mail from MS Saunders. I was blind for 3 years before I ever received Disability. Took me 18 months to get it after applying. I was also told that this is a remission not a cure, once it continues for 1 year it can be considered as such but not before according to my Opthamologist. For those interested I can send you the letter from the Dr as proof of what has happened should you chose not to believe me. That asside I have also called SSI to report my income from the company as well as the change in my condition and they will review and adjust or stop the disability when they the government decide it is time. Did you know that someone with my diagnisis is allowed to make 1500 a month in a home based business and still collect your full check? Im not getting rich off the government nor the company at this point but when it changes as I expect it will down the road, my case worker knows all that I do so I wont be taking advantage of anyone.

As far as Esther goes. WE have been a team for 3 years. She is aclimated to me and my family. The school will not rip the dog out of the home she knows and loves and send her somewhere else. Legally she and her harness are still owned by the school. The harness will be returned once it is determined that the remission is permanent but Esther will retire here.

So now you all know my personal business...those of you that really care and those that dont. I have nothing to hide which is why I have come back to post lest anyone think, as Lisa suggested, that I am running from guilt. I live my life as an open book. Anyone can come here anytime and see how and where I live. Those of you that have been here and REALLY know me you know I am truthful. As i said, I can forward scanned copies of my Drs Report to anyone who would like it.

I am not afraid of investigation.... I have been down that road before as some of you know about another issue and was exonerated... Welcome to my world, its always open for inspection.

Lyn


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Jan 20, 2007)

[SIZE=8pt][this is tongue in cheek and to be read with journalistic drama...][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

NEWFLASH!!!! NEWFLASH!!! Read it here first!!!
[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]

The GOJI SCANDAL Gets Personal
Just what is the pandemonium all about?? What has this sweet little Himalayan berry done to an otherwise healthy forum. Recently, a well known Li'l Beginnings forum member, Lyn Jacobs, was viciously attacked by an uncaring and unfeeling "anti-gojist". This recent attack was brought on by the current Goji juice scandal that has been ripping up the Back Porch board by board since November 2006.

What is the controversary all about? Goji distributors are under attack, motives are being questioned and it's getting personal, ruthless and down right mean. They're accused of trying to "get rich quick" by promoting and pushing the juice made from the unassuming "GOJI BERRY!" The so called "magical powers" of this little berry seem to have more than just "magical healing abilities". It has the power to divide!

Dozens of personal accounts have been recorded on the Li'l Beginnings Back Porch forum testifying to the wonderful healing qualities of this juice. Yet these claims are under attack as well. Could it be that all of these personal testimonies of health and wellness just might be a huge conspiracy? Are these claims really true or are deceptive distributors paying off people to make elaborate and false claims to further their agenda...to get rich quick? Is it the "snake oil cure" that many anti-gojists claim it to be? Goji distributors never claim it as a cure all or make any promises or guarantees yet it is insinuated that Goji distributors are pushing nothing more that a "magic tonic" only to scam the public. The recent attack goes further and threatens an investigation into the claim that the former legally blind, Lyn Jacobs has regained her sight!

The claims that Goji distributors are using the forum to sell their product is apparently the hot button of 2007 for the Back Porch. Distributors say they're not trying to use the forum to sell. Yet some readers disagree. The answer lies within the heart of the distributor. Only he or she can know the truth behind their motive. Forum policy states that to sell or push a product that is against the rules. Can sharing a story sell a product? This journalist says, yes! Is that the motivation behind the story? Only the person sharing the story can know that truth. The omniscient person that can read another's motives does not exist. Otherwise, the questioning of all motives could fall to that individual. So the controversy continues....Just what is the motivation behind this scandal? Could it possibly be true that "pro-gojists" are just that...Pro-Goji and just simply want to share their experience or is there another deceitful agenda lying underneath? Will the truth ever be known? More importantly will there ever be peace between the Pro and Anti Goji people?

Sadly, the strong but might Goji berry has caused division amongst the people. Will the family of the Back Porch ever be happy and live in peace or will the petty nonsense of all the suspected advertising such as:

"She's selling ...

"puppies"

"logos"

"books"

"websites"

"graphic design"

"paintings"

"healing stones"

"jewelry"

"wood burnings"

"a horse trailer"

"Christmas ornaments (or to be politically correct, HOLIDAY ornaments)

"She's posting a picture of a horse that she sadly may have to part with"

What is the answer to the question of the so called sneaky underhanded advertising scheme? Where is that fine line between sharing a story, a quilt, a painting or for the love of God...A LITTLE PUPPY?!?! Or is that fine line as elusive as the Loch Ness monster, Bigfoot or the mystery creature in Marty Garrison's woods?

The End
______________________________________________________
Okay,....now that was fun!

Come on people for the Love of God...this whole Goji thing has just gotten stupid. And actually to be honest the GOJI JUICE IS NOT THE PROBLEM.

The problem lies in that "elusive fine line" of whether or not someone is advertising. For the most part, we're all advertising something, somehow. I advertise my farm, my petting farm business, my logo and business card design and now Goji in my signature. Like Marty said, she advertises her books, others advertise their farms. We have a Back Porch forum which is for any subject. A place to let your hair down, vent your feelings, share your stories, ask for prayer and support, even raise money for those in need. By the way, I need a $15,000.00 septic system to replace the one that is allowing raw sewage to lie in my front yard...any takers? 

As I was writing this tongue and cheek newsflash (to be read with some serious Howard Cowsell drama!) :bgrin , the thought occured to me, and this would be MaryLou's call, *why not have a sales board where we can let people know about items we sell and talents we have. And just like the Back Porch it's for NON-HORSE related items. That way if I'm looking to commission someone to do a painting, I can go there. I personally would rather buy something and support my friends here on the forum first if a product or talent was available.* As for the Goji stories... I personally love to read how this stuff is working in peoples lives. Others who don't appreciate them, again...don't read them. It's been brought up before about "Christians", or "politics" if it's " political or religious related...it's added to the subject line. Read it or don't. I think that people who read like to stir up controversy will do just that regardless of what the subject line is. And some people just love a good debate. I know I do.




: BUT, opinions are neither right or wrong...They are just that OPINIONS. You don't have to agree with me when I tell you I'm not trying to push Goji. Only I know my heart. You don't. I no more have the right to judge your motivation behind the things you say or do anymore than you have the right to judge mine. As its been said countless times and people keep forgetting... We can agree to disagree and we all have a right to our opinions. It's just sad that a juice that has brought so much good into so many lives has become the new "four letter word" of the LB forum. It's sad but soon the Goji Controversy will pass and a new taboo / controversy will come and bring out the worst in people. Afterall, the 2008 Presidential election is coming soon!



:

Lyn, you know I love you. You have a lot of friends here that what you to stay. What would you tell me if I decided to quit because someone bashed me? Hmmmmm?????



:

And to the individual who decided to privately bash Lyn... if you have to be so hateful and mean...do us all a favor and disappear...[SIZE=14pt]there's no room on this forum for perfect people![/SIZE]

Trinity has spoken!! :saludando:


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 20, 2007)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Hmmm well first off I personally dont believe this juice can cure diabetes, blindness and all the other things it claims to but that is JMO


This is one of the major problems. If people would actually read the posts word for word there would be no misconception. Goji juice is not perported to be a *cure* for anything. What they do say is it helps your body get back to a normal place and then problems start becoming less or disappearing once your body is in balance. It's a supplement, just like a vitamin. To the best of my knowledge, I have not seen ANYONE who uses it say it CURES anything, but helps them feel better in various ways, depending on the person.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 20, 2007)

KAthy that is EXACTLY right.... it only brings the body back into harmony, or ease rather than DIS-EASE or disharmony. The most brief explanation for that is it changes the body from acid to alkaline which can be monitored by the i-con test strips ...... all clinical testimonal proof not just our word of mouth. When your cells in your body are back to comunicating with each other rather than stacking on top of each other to save themselves from the uric acid in the blood, things can and do get better.

There you have it. A brief synopsis of how we get relief.

Janine....that was just toooo adorable! Im sending that on to Dave!

Thanks

Lyn


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 20, 2007)

[SIZE=8pt]THAT EMAIL WAS DOWN RIGHT MEAN. I CAN'T HELP BUT THINK THAT THIS PERSON IS VERY UNHAPPY .... WITH WAY TOO MUCH TIME ON HER HANDS. I HAVE ALWAYS SAID THERE IS A NEIGHBOR FROM H**L IN EVERY NEIGHBORHOOD.....THERE IS IN MINE. THAT DOESN'T MEAN I'M MOVING AWAY.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]DON'T MOVE OUT OF THE NEIGHBORHOOD LYN...YOU'VE BEEN HERE A LONG TIME



: TERI[/SIZE]


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Jan 20, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> [SIZE=8pt]THAT EMAIL WAS DOWN RIGHT MEAN. I CAN'T HELP BUT THINK THAT THIS PERSON IS VERY UNHAPPY .... WITH WAY TOO MUCH TIME ON HER HANDS. I HAVE ALWAYS SAID THERE IS A NEIGHBOR FROM H**L IN EVERY NEIGHBORHOOD.....THERE IS IN MINE. THAT DOESN'T MEAN I'M MOVING AWAY.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=8pt]DON'T MOVE OUT OF THE NEIGHBORHOOD LYN...YOU'VE BEEN HERE A LONG TIME
> 
> ...



TERI...I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE! YOU GO GIRL! :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Lyn, I enjoy reading your posts and I hope you don't leave. You shouldn't have to make your life an open book to your forum family here to prove that you're innocent. That's just not right IMO. Teri was right about the editor of the nasty PM being an unhappy person. Therefore, that's his/her problem, not yours!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Can't we all just get along?? LOL :ugh: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## paintnthings (Jan 20, 2007)

Trinity Acres...that was an amazing piece of journalism! :aktion033:

I have to say that I talk with Lyn at least once a week, and am so very glad to be able to call her a friend. I know that you can not read the inflection in her voice when she types here, but I have heard it, over and over when we talk about the people that have decided to try the juice, and have seen some change for the better in their life. She is genuinely happy for each of us, and feels proud that she could help us! And I think that she has a right to be proud of herself...takes a lot of courage to put yourself out there especially considering the current atmosphere here. The fact that this product is sold the way it is seems to be the big problem IMHO. Why do you suppose that it is OK to try Goji if you buy it from the health food store, but not OK to buy it from a marketing executive? I think it is because other companies have ruined the reputation of network marketing, and now everyone assumes that if a product is sold by that method it has to be a scam. That I think is a shame...everyone, and everything needs to be judged on it's own merit...not the reputation of someone, or something that came before.

Lyn is a great asset to this forum, and I will be making my weekly call to her soon, and will do my best to convince her not to let a few bad apples ruin what is 90% of the time a GREAT place to be.

As far as I'm concerned that PM was uncalled for, and very spiteful, and I'm glad Lyn chose to share it with all of us.

Teresa


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn first off I never said you were guilty I said dont run away and let others think that is why you are leaving.

I think part of the issue comes from those (like myself) who dont believe or personally care much one way or another about this juice... you have expressed your opinions and that it works for you that is great whatever makes someone feel better and happy is wonderful..

However now keep in mind this is the first gojo juice thread I read (the one that is now locked) so I am stating up front I havent seen them all and this is JMO

instead of trying to convince those that don't believe that it is true.. just leave it as it is be happy it is working for you, share with your friends and family and trust that those that are interested.. will come to you

Perhaps? that will help those that feel it is a pushed down your throat advertisment? and yet still allow those that feel the wanna share do so


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 20, 2007)

You know Lisa, I thought thats exactly what I was doing. Sharing with my friends and family. You are entitled to your opinions as we are. I think opinions should be educated ones tho made from investigating what you are against and trying it. It will work for many and not work for some. You are welcome to your uneducated guess that it doesnt work and Im not saying that you are an uneducated person just not educated on the juice. So dont take offense to the words I used the tone im thinking in isnt spiteful.

The company set up this way of marketing the juice so that people would be connected to the juice so that there would be follow up, adjustment in amounts to best benefit each individual etc. When you buy off the shelf there isnt someone checking in with you on the 3rd day , the 7th day and weekly thereafter to see if you have any questions etc or help you understand why , if your a diabetic 3-10 days out your sugar may spike a bit for a few days before falling again and staying there, or why, if you are on blood pressure meds by the 5th day or so you feel very tired and your pressure is down to tell you to talk with the dr about reducing your dose. You see, none of us practice outside the scope of our ability. We encourage everyone to use the product with a Drs supervision and the fact that some people can reduce or eliminate meds that they are taking with the Drs support speaks volumes for not only the product but the people behind the product. Direct sales and Network marketing are NOT the same as pyramid schemes. They are legitimate methods of marketing a product or service. You can check any company out with the Better Business Bureau and the DSD Direct Sales equivalent. Most of the time what people are down on are the things they dont understand and are not willing to investigate. I dont earn money that my downline distributors are making , The company pays me for helping these people be successful No money comes from the people themselves. No different than getting a bonus or raise in a regular company for training the workers. Thats it, we all get the same discount on the juice...thats also it.

Now maybe more of you understand what is going on with us.... We are simply sharing with friends ( or so we assume) and this forum family, the benefits we have found with the juice.... not promoting even the company or sponsoring or anything , just the juice results. This may help you understand the rest of the story. You can disagree with the product, you can even say you dont like that we post results here because what if they resulted in a sale....oh gosh then we were "advertising" but, dont ever question my integrity because 90% of the readers here dont know ANY of us well enough beyond what we write here to make those kind of negative assumptions about each other. Anyone can hide behind a keyboard and pretend they are something they are not. I put my whole true self out here.... those of you who know me know that and those of you who dont will have to just take their word for it.

Lyn


----------



## sedeh (Jan 20, 2007)

That was a nasty, uncalled for, email! I hope you don't let one nasty person keep you from participating on the forum as you have done for years.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn you and i had our little disagreements back in the day on countless times but i just love you to peices. I have not said anything about this topic bc i had a feeling that the goji juice was going to turn into this and didnt want to become a part of it but i am happy when i hear the stories about how they are getting back to good health and when your eye sight started to improve i was thrilled for you! My opinion is i know when i drink juice (regular juice, allot of V8 splash ext) instead of pop or cappicuna i feel better myself and i have no dought in my mind the Goji works ..i just dont have the money for it.

You are very talented and without a dought one of the most knowlegable people on this forum, if you left we would be loosing a huge part of this forum. I know i would be loosing a huge part atleast.

I remember you saying your going to Ashland agian next year, dont be a stranger! You cant miss me, hopefully this year we can talk a little bit longer and you can introduce me to the rest of your fine horses. I'll prob be at Nationals with kay and at congress as well, dont be a stranger!



:

I guess what i'm trying to say ....dont leave, take a break if you need to but dont _leave_.

I just think this is getting made into more then it is. Let people celebrate getting their eye sight back, good health. If i went from being blind to seeing clear as a whistle you would never hear the end of it


----------



## Leeana (Jan 20, 2007)

Also,

I guess we can no longer post pictures of our foals then if Lyn is getting busted for this. We all use this forum as in a sales type way one way or another. We post pics of our foals and brag about them and then when they are weaned post them on the saleboard of their sold to a forum member. I post pics of my Colt on here who will be breeding in the future and standing to the public when he is of age, i guess i'm selling a product as well.

Its been a while since we've had a 'good round' on the forum ..i really wish we could keep it that way. This forum would be boring if we all agreed on everything but when something small happens it just keeps getting picked at untill it comes to something like this. Let-it-go everyone, please?





JMO ...please dont be angry with what i said, Lyn you have met me ..i'm not a terriable person but i have as much right to my opinion and freedom of speech as the next person.


----------



## Laura (Jan 20, 2007)

Jenn said:


> Oh, Lyn, I know you have a tougher skin than this!
> 
> Screw em all and do what you like, that's what I say.


[SIZE=14pt]Amen Jenn. For those of us who have been around a while, we know crabby people come and go and that sometimes a "thank you for your unsolicited opinion" is needed and they eventually leave for richer feeding grounds :new_argue: . [/SIZE]

Stay Lyn, **WE** love you!!!


----------



## Bassett (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn, Please stay don't let anyone get to you. I think some of you are misreading this or may be taking it wrong. Here where I live you CAN NOT be on SSI and have a side line business. I don't know where this Sue lives but she may be getting at something like this. Lyn please stay. I've always enjoyed your posts. Be strong.


----------



## Shari (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow Lyn, I must of had my head in the sand because I have no idea what happened.?

I sure would not want you to leave because of some rude misjiff makers. Tell them to pack sand.

<<HUGS>> Lyn. STAY !!! PLEASE!!


----------



## Bassett (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry Lyn I read these posts backwards. You said in the other one if someone pms you it is between you and them. Did you not realize that the post, supposedly between you and them, being posted on here would open a can of worms? I feel it should have been kept between YOU and THEM. Then we would not be having this discussion. Just my opinion. Sorry.


----------



## minimule (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn.....STAY HERE! Let the other person go. As to the SSI......my employeer and benefits company are pushing me to apply for it because I've been on a medical leave for 2 yrs. Now I've had surgery and might actually be able to go back to work. Great timing huh?! By the time I'm "approved" I won't need it. By the time we're eligible for it...it might not even be there.

It's not like we can really make a living on it. The amount I would get right now won't even cover my bills. :no:


----------



## whiskeyranch (Jan 20, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?! :saludando:


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 20, 2007)

Lyn you've had some good advice so I'll just say, don't leave I too will miss you. You have too much to contribute to this forum to leave us forever.

When someone does or says something like what was said to you I feel like :ugh: .

Janine I loved your news flash! :risa8:

I also really like the NEW smileys!


----------



## Devon (Jan 20, 2007)

oh Jeeze. This is ridiculous. people are just so picky. Like why does evryone have to worry about others so much . First its using caps and posting TOO much which upset me .. And people hating when you post TOO MANY pictures moving them off the main board. Now this. i don't get it why cant we stop critiszing eachother and tlak aboytt he one thing we ALL agree on Miniature Horses and Donkey and those huggable little guys



:

Jeeze People



:

I



: you guys but its crazy!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 20, 2007)

All kinds of opinions and many different perspectives come about on a forum...no one really right or wrong. One person can read something and get an entirely different meaning from it than someone else might and that is what we learn to deal with if we are going to be part of a forum. I have read this thread and the other and for me something really stands out. I see a whole lot of difference of someone promoting their handcrated items compared to a juice which is making claims about what it can or can't do for a persons health. Especially when the ad for the juice has a big disclaimer with it. . No one is doing anything to anothers health when promoting crafts or horses but when someone is promoting a product that says it can put the body in a state of being able to do everything from losing weight to controlling blood pressure, I believe some real thought should be put into it. Yes, right on Lyns website is says, "The most powerful anitaging food on the planet" and then when you listen to the recording on the other site it does make claims and then it makes a disclaimer! This scares me. To often, when very sick people are desperately looking for help to get better they become vulnerable. A lot of difference between selling something with no claims and selling something that has a disclaimer with it. As for the money part of it, look again at Lyns website for the juice and note how it is making claims that "the tiny red berry is creating fortunes........" Fortunes for who? Not much said about the health benefits only making money....and I know there is nothing wrong in making money but to sell a product that has disclaimers, does not seem right for the many people who are very vulnerable when they have serious health issues. Note how the site asks how much money you would like to generate each month and there are choices up to over $10,000.00 a month!. Sounds like so many other things that are advertised that get people hooked and then have them become very disappointed. Yes, I do understand that there are those saying it has done wonders for them but one also has to look at how many it hasn't helped and yet are out a lot of money from buying it. If a simple change of the blood chemistry is all it took to have all diseases go away I would be all for it. Now if a tiny red berry can not only make us very rich but also put our body into a state of being disease free, I want to see a whole lot more than just testimonials from friends. I am going to do my homework and search out what and where tests have been done to prove a tiny red berry can stop us from aging and also create us a fortune. I am happy for any person who has honestly regained their health from using the juice but I feel badly for all those who have spent a good bunch of money on it and has had no results. I want to hear from anyone who has made a fortune from selling this juice....I bet our crafty people haven't made a fortune and they are selling something that doesn't have a disclaimer to it. Lyn, I do understand that you may feel good about selling this product and have people say they are healthier but how do you feel about the people who have spent so much money on it and haven't had any benefit?

I sorta had to laugh at what was said in the sales speech given by Vega on the one website for goji. He was saying that his patients who had cancer and was being treated not only with radiation and chemo, but also taking Goji, would come to him and say they were losing weight. He said that was good and told them it was the benefit of the juice that caused this. HUH!! Don't patients who have cancer normally loose weight when they are being treated with radiation and chemo? I would sure like to ask him how he could credit the goji juice in such a situation!! There were claims made about the juice in that presentation but over all I thought the guy did not make much sense. I wonder how others felt about it. I would like to see Mary Lou consider what should or shouldn't be promoted on her website. If it is something that has not been scientifically proven, not prescribed by a qualified doctor and has a disclaimer with it, it just might not be the fix all for everyones health issues. For me, the suggestion that this goji juice can put the body in an alkaline state and then be disease free is not in the best interest of everyone who has serious illnesses to deal with. If it were that simple for everyone then we would all be disease free. Just my opinion and anyone is free to believe what ever they choose. I should add a disclaimer to this message just as the goji presenter did but instead I will just say I think this thread should be closed because the goji has had enough publicity.

Lyn, I hope you are able to see another side of this issue of promoting products and not be mad at those who do see a different side. We don't all think alike and that is for the best. It would be easy for me to sell a craft I have made but not easy for me to sell a product, to ill people, that makes the claims this one does and yet puts a disclaimer on it. I do not have the training to prescibe anything, let alone goji juice to an ill person. Good health to all, Mary

PS It is suggested that if a person just eats healthy they also will be desease free and have money left over to have some fun. I truly hope that all of you who believe goji is the way to a desease free body will be able to afford it for as long as you want to stay desease free and those who are going to make that fortune from that little red berry will share with others! This post is not meant in any way to be mean so please don't let your mind take it that way.

This is the place to go to that is implying you can make make over $10,000.00 a month with selling goji juice and is used for reference to what some of what I have said.

http://www.lynettejacobs.gojiteam.com/


----------



## Marty (Jan 20, 2007)

This reminds me about the time I was like 20 and stupid, when my friend and I decided to sell MARY KAY cosmetics for extra money because we were selling "Glamour"

So we stocked her garage with the stuff and all our customers still claimed they were ugly.......... :new_shocked:

Never made a dime but lost our shirts in the initial investment real quick and the pink covertible went flying out the window real quick!


----------



## SmoothEZ (Jan 20, 2007)

Well I guess that means I have to stop my monthly contest here also since I have received sales from running the contest. Gee I wonder if the NASTY person ever entered my contest or ever had any intention of entering. The NASTY person may not have realized the can of worms she opened up with the NASTY email. I guess the old saying "you better think before you speak" could have done more good in this situation.

Lyn I hope that you will take this NASTY person with a grain of salt because what I have learned in the past is that when someone attacks you like that they are compensating for a guilt that they feel. This is an attempt to turn that feeling of guilt on to someone else. I enjoy reading your posts as I enjoy reading most of the posts on these forums and I would hate to lose your quips of logic because of one person.




:

Oops I guess I am advertising again with my signature block sorry guys.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 21, 2007)

MAry, you may find medical proof of the goji berrys use at www.pubmed.gov. Then type in Lycium Barbarum. You will find 75 studies there. Also Dr Vega is a professor of oncology in Florida. IF you chose to discredit his studies I hope you do so with a medical backround. Not all cancer patients are thin. Nor does all chemo and radiation cause you to be thin.

There is no difference between the way Avon, Mary Kay, Tupperware. Home interiors etc are sold All are direct sales companies like free life.

Thank you for posting the marketing web site.... every company has such a thing and yes, some people who are very active in this as a full time business are making that much money. Anyone who puts extrordinary effort into any business has that capeability.

AS far as disclaimers.....they are required by law for any company including drug companies that run ads on tv...you hear about all the side effects etc. WE always have said that the JUICE isnt a cure it helps the body normalize. That is a true statement. There are the over 75 studies at pubmed which is the on line library of medical science where everyone can go. I have documentation also from my doctor so it isnt just hype as you are saying. IF a company is successful, and its employess make alot of money does that make it bad? IF the Bayer people who make asparin as a company are making money from selling you the asparin to help your headache are they also bad?

Come on people... dont bash what you dont know. Research the whole company not just an advertising web site we bought into.... Reasearch Freelife international , Dr Earl Mindell who is the author of both the Vitamin Bible and our juice. This post isnt to sell you the juice just to ask you to really understand the company, the product and the people involved with it before you rip it appart.

As far as disclaimers....even if the juice helped 99 out of 100 people the disclaimer would still have to be there for the 1 person that had no change. Its the law.....doesnt mean the product doesnt work.

Mary as to this statement" Lyn, I do understand that you may feel good about selling this product and have people say they are healthier but how do you feel about the people who have spent so much money on it and haven't had any benefit? "

Our products have a 90 day empty bottle money back guarantee that uf you arent satisfied after drinking it for 90 days you can return the empty bottles for a full refund. So I feel very good about that that the company realizes there will be a very few that wont get the results they want so they can get all their money back. In the three months I have been doing this I have had a 95% reorder... not 100% and the people that want to send the product back may do so.

As far as making 10,000 a month. you may call me for my sponsor Dave Petermans phone number and talk to him. He is doing even more than that but he comes from a business backround, knows how to work and work hard and it has paid off for him. No hype just fact.

I would put his # here but I havent asked is permission to do that. I do talk with him daily and he is happy to answer anyones questions. As far as making money? I have made 4200.00 since October 10th, All reported to SSI....... I have 85 customers on the product....there you all now also have my Dun and Bradstreet report. My personal and business life lay naked before you all..... BTW I also GAVE AWAY almost 3000 dollars worth of juice to people that I believed would benefit from it and couldnt afford it. Still sound like Im out to rip people off?

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 21, 2007)

Just to 'help" Mary out..... here are the web sites I sent her to when she said she was interested in the product to learn more. They you can all see where we are both coming from. Anyone can visit a site looking for flaws and trying to discover problems , you may also hear something that makes sense to you. Again, I am not posting these to market my product but to allow fairness and have you make you own conclusions about what is there.

My WebpageDr Vegas Acid is for batteries

My WebpageGoji health stories.

My Webpage goji answers

My Webpage this is the companys web site

Dont take my word or anyone elses synopsis make your own decisions.

Yes the Gojiteam site is showing the most to attract people....thats the nature of advertising. as far as making a big deal about disclaimers.... that is the name of the game for any company in the sue happy time we are living in. Have you notices in Drs offices on the paperwork you fill out and , before any procedure in the hospitals now you are signing that you read and understand the disclaimer that the procedure may not work?

Lets be fair about it all.

Lyn


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok flame suit on here but..

This is exactly why people are complaining..I mean come on the second someone says they don't believe it .. it is followed by no you are uneducated in this, here are all the web sites.. First off I believe mary had the web sites she stated that so why post them again ??? How many times do they need to be posted?

Trust me there is enough info on here already for someone to research if that is what they choose to do

There is now 6 pages of Gogi juice testamonials here.

Lets be honest I am not saying it does or doesnt work but really all those miracle diet adds on tv.. they have clinical studies, they have plenty of people saying it worked wonders but ... do they work? guess it depends on who you ask.

I think at this point... there is no need to condem or correct those who don't believe. By now most people know Lyn and whoever else sell it and if they want it they know where to go JMO and yes I would feel the same way if someone selling say quilts came on here and not just once but over and over mentioned not only is it the best quilt but if someone said they were not interested... that quilt maker came on and said I told you it is wonderful quilt there is all the people who bought it and love it what is wrong why dont you think it is the best and most wonderful quilt

Here are web sites to see it is the best.(in effect trying to convert those that don't agree) .that is when it becomes pushing/selling not just saying hey this is a new thing I have done

again JMO but all I know is now we have 6 pages of selling something on the fourm when it started as I am not going to sell this anymore here on this forum.

I am not saying whoever wrote that email was right.. I have had some "hate mail" myself but really if it doesnt apply dont defend yourself, if it doesnt apply to you let it go move on ,why give this person all that attention and power?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 21, 2007)

Amen Lisa!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 21, 2007)

I have not commented on this subject,,,,,mostly because I was not sure HOW to say it,

but Lisa just said exactly how I was feeling.

By posting the web sites, tells me nothing. Anyone can write what they want on the web and say they are whoever they are,,,,,,does NOT make it so. The first lesson in reading things on the internet.

Many people SAY something a certain way, in NO way does it mean I am going to read it that way.

I think I have read most of the posts on this subject,,,,,,and the way I read it,,,,,it did sound like to me as a selling point as well. Again,,,,,,it was the way I read it. I read some of it a second time,,,,and the 2nd time, it still sounded like a sells pitch to me. I am just saying we all read things the way we read them. You can whole heartively write a subject with XX in mind,,,,,,,but everyone else may read it as YY,,,,,or ZZ. The downside of typing and tone does not come across.

I too have gotten a number of hate mails in my time,,,,,,,,came on to say I was not going to post anymore. And when folks starting saying,,,,,,,,oh don't, oh don't,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I felt worst. That's not my style.

So now if I get something nasty,,,,,,,,,I just quietly take a break. Not into anyone begging me to stay.

Most of us here will continue to give our opinions,,,,,in a nice way,,,,,,,,but you can not MAKE us form the same opinion as you.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes Mona is correct that a fine line is being treaded here. Goji is a good product for many people, although frankly I have found a better and more pure product than the one advertised could ever be. I also don't think the back porch or anywhere else on LB should be made a platform to sell it any more than people can't advertise their things blatantly for sale such as crafts and products that wouldn't otherwise fit into what is currently available and it should be held to the same standard.

When I see a nice product that someone has made, I first enjoy the time and effort they have put into it whether I'd like to have one or not. But I sure don't want to have to wade through a bunch of threads which amount to little more than ads but think it would be nice to have an area where people could display their things. I don't know if ML would be open to it but a "general store" forum might be an option to solve the problem of people who would like to have a legitimate place to sell their wares.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 21, 2007)

Personally I think this topic has run it's course. Lisa is right on. We all know about the Goji now if we have read on. That's ok but this is beyond. I don't post what I do and beat my tamborine about the results. If someone is curious they PM or email me and it is private. If they choose to thank me publicly I will thank them and no more. My tamborine is out of tune anyways. Lets' move along to more important things...life is too short and precious to quibble over a berry. People too rare and wonderful to be hurt over such things. A Country Market Page would be fun imho but again...MaryLou has SO much work already but I'll raise my hand :saludando: to help her with it if she's game.


----------



## justagirl (Jan 21, 2007)

Lyn ~ If it weren't for your posts I'd never known about Goji and I would still be suffering from severe chronic pain .....please don't leave. If you go , then the Forum loses a very valuable member.

Everyone of us is an asset to this Forum , even the Nasties.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 21, 2007)

Lyn, Let it go. If you think I am so stupid as to not know what I am talking about then so be it. I still cannot see how a Doctor could evaluate whether a person was losing weight or not from the berry when that person was receiving chemo and radiation and was very sick. Say what you may but my own good common sense tells me something is wrong there and if that is the type of esearch that has been done on the berry then I will not waste my time on reading anymore about it. You have plugged this product and defended it which you have the right to do but I also have the right to draw my own conclusions from my own experiences and information gathered. glad to see you are still here even though you said long ago you wouldn't post any more. Easy to change ones mind, isn't it? What you see as fair may not be seen the same by others so please do consider the other side as I asked you before, to do.....just to be as you say, "fair" Mary



lyn_j said:


> Just to 'help" Mary out..... here are the web sites I sent her to when she said she was interested in the product to learn more. They you can all see where we are both coming from. Anyone can visit a site looking for flaws and trying to discover problems , you may also hear something that makes sense to you. Again, I am not posting these to market my product but to allow fairness and have you make you own conclusions about what is there.
> 
> My WebpageDr Vegas Acid is for batteries
> 
> ...


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Jan 21, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Like I mentioned in my feeble attempt at a humorous journalistic peice earlier in this thread, (See now ya'll know why I'm not a journalist! :bgrin ), and like Triggy and Dimi, I think it would be great to have an area just like the Horse sales board to advertise / promote our products, talents and crafts. Like I said, I would love to be able to go to that page and look for a photographer, web editor or commission a painting. I would rather support and encourage my forum friends first, if I can find what I'm looking for. [/SIZE]

What an excellent way to build friendships! I know that my side business (that my wonderful friend Marty encouraged), has been blessed by many on this forum. I've made great friends by doing work for them. I think it's a great idea. Then maybe just maybe things like this won't happen. JMHO.




:


----------



## nootka (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been here nearly 10 years, now, and seen a lot of "phases" of this board, from the wild and wooly initial days, which were pretty fast and loose, with no security, and people using other people's nicknames to stir up trouble, etc., to groups and people with personal vendettas against the site itself and most of its community, using the board to stir up negative publicity to further their own cause.

Yes, we show off our foals, our "things" on the back porch, to make others aware of what we have, and often these are for sale. We can ignore them, and if its felt to be crossing a line, then the mods can determine for themselves what course of action to take.

Personally, as a friend and I were discussing last night on the phone, I don't see how anyone has the time to track down what someone else is doing, has, or might do, and "call 'em on it." I may see things that cross the line and sort of keep them to myself, or discuss privately, but if someone contacted me privately, (it has happned ONCE in 10 years) in such a manner, I would hand it over to ML and the Mods, and let it go at that, or discuss it another way. I didn't leave. Yes, there are SOME nasty people with nothing better to do, but to say they are the type of people that frequent here makes a statement I'm not comfortable with.

Most of the people here are basically good, and decent, and don't need to stir up trouble.

If they have questions, they address them to you.

If you need to leave to get past this, then go, but don't let one person out of (don't know the stats, but it has to be thousands) who come here chase you off for something they have misconstrued.

The only time I really felt like leaving was due to my own series of mistakes, and I came back within a week or two, because I missed the people here, and because I realized my mistake was forgiven and made right by the other very good, generous and understanding people here.

Live and let live, and if someone does come out of the "brush" to attack you, hand it off to someone that can handle it, and move on however you feel.

Good luck,

Liz M.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, I dont care if you believe in the juice or not...thats not the point. I DO care that my honesty and integrity was called into question and the integrity of a company I believe strongly in for their values. THAT for me is the issue. I probably tried too hard to point out things that are true about it. I dont expect any one on here to shop freelife. If you do great if you dot also great. What I ask is that you not condem things without trying them or talking to real people with real issues because it is prejudging without merit. Thats all Im saying. Shirley Im happy you found something that works for you... Sandy Im sorry ours didnt work for you.... knowing how pure and how good something is compared to something else requires evaluating BOTH at the same time so not haveing evaluated any other besides GNC I cant speak to that. You can use the juice or not use the juice as is everyones perogative but dont question my integrity in trying to help others. Thats also why I put the web sites here so you can learn about it, not to buy it. LEave it at that. I shouldnt care what people think about if Im honest or respectable but if a person doesnt have a good name then they have nothing and thats what , at the bottom of it all, I was trying to defend.

Lyn


----------



## bfogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello Lyn,

I am sorry you were attacked.I feel that if you scrape off all the words and stuff you have said scrape it down to the nitty gritty.You were just plain HURT and SHOCKED!

Hurt down to the very core of your being. And I am sorry for that.

I also feel bad for the person that obviously is in so much pain that it has turned to anger.

I read a quote somewhere that depression is anger turned inward. And I think this person must be very very unhappy and depressed.

I hope and pray she can find someone that will help her.



:



: Maybe if she asks someone on this Forum FAMILY has been thru or going thru or found a way to help themselves and can also help her.

I also want to thank you for the free case of juice you sent to my little Cash when he was diagnosed with cancer, without even mentioning you were going to do it.



:

We can't give in and be driven off Lyn when someone hurts us, probably there would only be the 2 moderators left!

Except wait both Mary Lou and Mona have been attacked.

Go cry,talk to the angels, wipe your nose, stiffen your back get mad and say "I'M BAAACCCKK"!!!!!!!

We have all gotten knocked on our a&$ on here if you have been on here any time at all.



:

And it hurts, but there are a lot more strokes than pokes given on here!

Remember the strokes, and don't even try to convince people Lyn, those that believe will and those that don't won't, even if it was proven absolutely and isn't that their right?

You will be put in the path of what your supposed to do. But if your not supposed to get in a certain door than dynamite won't open that door.

Stop beating your head and pay attention to what you have accomplished.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2007)

This seems to have just boiled down into yet another big thread about where you can buy the goji juice. Go figure.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 21, 2007)

No, Jill, I'm sorry it is not that simple.

I do not use Goji, nor shall I as I cannot afford it.

I do not care that Lyn sells it, it does not affect me.

She was maliciously attacked in a PM and she was hurt- now...THAT I care about.

All the rest is circumstantial.


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2007)

I might have cared if it didn't all boil down into yet another pitch to buy that juice.

Sorry, but I hate this overly dramatic stuff like "here I go, watch me now... I'm leaving. Did you hear, I'm leaving... This is my last post.... Oh let me tell you a little more about this goji juice."

This is not a 7-page thread about an email Lyn received.

Puh-leeze.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 21, 2007)

Jill said:


> I might have cared if it didn't all boil down into yet another pitch to buy that juice.
> 
> Sorry, but I hate this overly dramatic stuff like "here I go, watch me now... I'm leaving. Did you hear, I'm leaving... This is my last post.... Oh let me tell you a little more about this goji juice."
> 
> ...


LOL !!!!!!! :aktion033: :lol:



:


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2007)

Seems from what I've read in this particular thread, that all this talk about Goji juice has been going on since November. The first and only thread I read on it was a few days ago when bcody wrote about how she felt. Not even sure why I opened that one, but I did and found it quite interesting. But then Mona comes on and wants it ended, no more talk about this juice, etc. etc. I always thought the whole point of this Back Porch was so that we could talk about pretty much anything we wanted. If a topic says Goji Juice in the title and I'm not interested, I won't open it. Just like the zillions of threads about people's puppies, or their family problems, or whatever. If I'm not interested, I don't open them. I don't see any reason for Lynn getting bashed on this juice. If it's about selling and advertising on the forum(s), then maybe we all need to remove our farm names, links to our websites, lists of our horses' accomplishments, what stallions we have standing at stud, what website we design, what rocks we have, quilts we like, WHATEVER. This whole site is all about advertising in one form or another. I remember a few years ago when we started having signatures that many people were listing their horses for sale in them and I complained, thinking that I was trying to follow the rules. But geez, there's hardly a person on here who doesn't have SOMETHING advertised in their signature!

And as for the PM's, the whole reason they're called PRIVATE Messages, is that they are intended for the recipient's eyes only. Taking them and running to the moderators is just the same as a little kid running and telling Mommy that so-and-so is being mean to me. Wah!

My opinion is that everyone should just go back to their own corners and "live and let live".

(I won't say anything about the PM that Lynn received because it was just WRONG and disgusting.)


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 21, 2007)

Bonnie is right... it boils down to being hurt and angry. Ive been publicly bashed here by another thread where Everyone was told the only reason I post pictures of my horses or dogs is to sell them here as well. That was not the case because both times they were already sold! The puppies I recently posted are also already sold....I was also publicly on the youth forum criticized as was Kay, not by youth, for helping them learn "who made me the expert" things like that. When you come to a venue like this with a true intent to help and make things better for people, horses anything and you are bashed makes you not want to come. That was an E mail I received in my mail box at home. not a forum PM... I sucked it up after that youth forum thread that was thankfully pulled and then it continues. Why is it necessary to bash anyone here.... Thats the biggest question. When you get ridiculed and critisized for doing good , makes it no point to try anmore does it? Should I rather have just written VENTING NOW at the top of this thread??? Perhaps.

Thanks to all who sent pms and called. I appreciated all the support.

Lyn


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you, Jill, Lauralee, Nootka(Liz M.)! "Methinks (he) doth protest too much...." ? )

Margo


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 21, 2007)

> But then Mona comes on and wants it ended, no more talk about this juice, etc. etc. I always thought the whole point of this Back Porch was so that we could talk about pretty much anything we wanted.



Sorry, but that is not what happened. Maybe some interpret it that way because they don't know the whole story. And I find some of this thread blatantly disrespectful towards Mona and Mary Lou. We just had a thread about respect and children. Well, I say no wonder kids are so screwed up......Look at the adults here that can't seem to figure out a simple rule. NO ADVERTISING/SOLICITATION

I have nothing against Lyn (and she knows it) and her Gogi juice. I have nothing against puppies or paintings or wood burnings or polished rocks or whatever............BUT........when selling or the words *FOR SALE * or AVAILABLE are mentioned it is breaking *FORUM RULES*.

IMO if the words FOR SALE are typed, you are breaking the RULES and the post should be deleted.

*Once again....for those of you who can't quite grasp the concept.



: AND THIS IS WHAT MONA'S POST WAS ABOUT. Nothing more......nothing less.*



> ADVERTISING/SOLICITATION - Posting for the sake of advertising is not allowed. This includes, but is not limited to, transportation posts, and wanted posts. Posts directing LB traffic to other online auctions, sale boards. forums, and/or interactive Miniature horse sites without permission/agreement will also be removed. Second offence of this violation may result in being banned from further use of the LB Miniature Horse Forums/Sale Boards/LB-LC Auction and other public places on the LilBeginnings.com web site.


Also, take a good look at this.



> DO NOT FLAME THE STAFF - They have the final say. This forum isn't a democracy. Your vote doesn't always count. They try to please everyone they can, but in the end, they're charged with making this community as enjoyable for as many people as they possibly can. They can not always be right, nor can they please everyone with the decisions made, but they're doing their "jobs" and hopefully we can all agree that they're doing their best to ensure a good community here. If you feel that an egregious oversight has been made, then pm the moderator group. Do not post complaints on the forum.


I have seen so many threads about respect. Where is the respect here for the rules that are posted in plain sight for our Forum members?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 21, 2007)

Jill said:


> I might have cared if it didn't all boil down into yet another pitch to buy that juice.
> 
> Sorry, but I hate this overly dramatic stuff like "here I go, watch me now... I'm leaving. Did you hear, I'm leaving... This is my last post.... Oh let me tell you a little more about this goji juice."
> 
> ...


Bingo,* Jill.* And thank you.

*Lyn* - you're staying. You have gotten upset before and threatened to leave - this will pass as well - let it roll off.

Now - having said that - I realize that my opinion will not be popular - but look back through this thread... it started off as what is known on message boards as a Drama Queen exit... when people post that they are leaving and how upset they are so that others can post and tell them how wonderful they are and beg them to stay. _*sigh*_



> Sorry Lyn I read these posts backwards. You said in the other one if someone pms you it is between you and them. Did you not realize that the post, supposedly between you and them, being posted on here would open a can of worms? I feel it should have been kept between YOU and THEM. Then we would not be having this discussion. Just my opinion. Sorry.


*Lyn* - if you had an issue with a forum member IMO you both work it out like adults - or agree to disagree. Failing that - you should take it to the Mods/Admin (as most boards say in the rules) -* posting an email sent to you and then NAMING the one who sent it is TOTALLY inappropriate. I am sorry - but it is.* I confess I am shocked that some approved of this...

*I am sorry you felt "attacked" - but you just turned around and did the same thing. IN PUBLIC. ON THE BOARD. You turned a matter that could have been settled quietly and privately into a Big Deal. *

You _knew_ this thread would stir things up - _how could you not?_ - and yet you did it anyway. And no - the push for the elixir that cures all and the scoffing at others who do not "believe" did not help.

In the past few days I started a thread innocently asking for a ride for a mare - and it got nuked. I asked WHY? HUH? The answer was because it was soliciting for transport. No such offer was made... it was merely a feeler I sent out. For all I know, we could have exchanged favours a la barter system and no cash would have been involved. I never mentioned the words "payment" or "money" or "for sale" or "sale". But okay - I understood. Fair enough. Rules are rules.

But then when I look around the board and see videos being pushed... or goji being pushed with promises of lots of $$$$$$ and fortunes to be made and how it cures everything... I wonder what the heck is going on... as advertising/soliciting seems to be going on in threads all the time. Perhaps these "solicitation" rules - which seem to need some tweaking - could be re-examined...


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 21, 2007)

Just so you all know I do not disrespect the moderators . They have a tough job. I also know that Barbs topic was locked at her request not the moderators. Mary Lou and I have talked several times about things. I have nothing left to say.... isnt that shocking? :new_shocked:

The Drama Queen.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 21, 2007)

> Perhaps these "solicitation" rules - which are obviously not working or enforced evenly anyway, need to be re-examined....


Tag....... there is a major fine line here. But I do agree with you. And to be honest the Mods do not want to act like the Gestapo so we let A LOT of things slide. Mona might interpret something different than me. Liz might interpret something different than me or ML. IT'S A TOUGH THANKLESS JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Most of these people who do break the rules know *EXACTLY* what they are doing. We are not stupid. Neither are they. Then there are others who just want people to see their "stuff" I love seeing their "stuff" And the Puppies, and the puppies and the puppies! I love puppies. :bgrin

But unless there is a change in the Rules, I am not going to "overlook" any more Sales pitches. They will be gone. If we have a written rule we should darn sure follow it.

And that is my final thought............(until my next thought...which is)

These "I'm leaving" threads are, well, STUPID! (Yes, I am entitled to an opinion too) We all know you are not going to leave. So spare us the DRAMA! And if you are really going to leave.......JUST GO! I personally find the whole "I'M LEAVING thing just a ploy to get attention....... :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :517:




: :517:



:

THE GESTAPO QUEEN :new_rofl:


----------



## tagalong (Jan 21, 2007)

> But unless there is a change in the Rules, I am not going to "overlook" any more Sales pitches. They will be gone. If we have a written rule we should darn sure follow it.
> And that is my final thought............(until my next thought...which is)
> 
> These "I'm leaving" threads are, well, STUPID! (Yes, I am entitled to an opinion too) We all know you are not going to leave. So spare us the DRAMA! And if you are really going to leave.......JUST GO! I personally find the whole "I'M LEAVING thing just a ploy to get attention.......


Thank you, *Carol*. I agree with all of the above. And I must confess that I cringed to see people responding with sympathy and pleas to stay (no one was going anywhere) and nastiness directed at an emailer who has not had a chance to speak up - but has gotten bashed here. It was a private matter. We do not know the context of anything that was said. It should have stayed a private matter.... airing personal emails or PMs on the board to seek sympathy/revenge is out of line IMO.

As far as the goji campaign - when I see the claims for $10,000 a month and "fortunes" to be made... whatever the medicinal claims/benefits, it is set up as a pyramid scheme. Plain and simple.... with only those at the top making those "fortunes"...and everyone else making that possible...


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2007)

lyn_j said:


> Just so you all know I do not disrespect the moderators . They have a tough job. I also know that Barbs topic was locked at her request not the moderators. Mary Lou and I have talked several times about things. I have nothing left to say.... isnt that shocking? :new_shocked:
> 
> The Drama Queen.


When you do not follow the rules and constantly push the envelope about selling your wares, I feel that does show disrespect to the moderators and the forum rules.


----------



## justagirl (Jan 22, 2007)

Jill said:


> lyn_j said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you all know I do not disrespect the moderators . They have a tough job. I also know that Barbs topic was locked at her request not the moderators. Mary Lou and I have talked several times about things. I have nothing left to say.... isnt that shocking? :new_shocked:
> ...


This thread is pathetic and I'm ashamed to be a member at this point. Jill don't you have something better to do ... or is it your life's ambition to launch attacks on Lyn.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2007)

justagirl said:


> This thread is pathetic and I'm ashamed to be a member at this point. Jill don't you have something better to do ... or is it your life's ambition to launch attacks on Lyn.


Oh my gosh, I think you figured it out! I only pretend to own a business and managage about $100M in client assets. I only pretend to own a herd of (nice) horses. Just say that I'm a wife, daughter, sister and friend. You're right. It's all been about "attacking" Lyn who was only trying to sell some magic juice.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 22, 2007)

Well this post does make you relize people are not what you think. And I tell you those that I thought were mature really are not.

But at least its giving me a good chuckle to read this post


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 22, 2007)

It might just be me but, I think this post has rambled on enough :ugh: It started when Lyn got attacked with that nasty email... But I personaly think everyone has gone way to far...




: Someone should close this before it gets even more ugly... I just can see people need to let things alone. This is a forum for *ADULTS.. NOT HIGH SCHOOL Games... Sorry, just how I feel. Everyone let it go before more hard feelings are made... :deadhorse2: This dead horse has been beat long enough... :no: But I guess that is just my opinion... *



*:*


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2007)

I have to say i'm really suprised to see this thread lasted this long, i thought it would have been closed down a while ago.

Lyn i'm sorry you got attacked and i hope you can move on and let this person go back to their hole in the wall, i think allot gets said on here that is not said in public, i've gotten a good amount of Hate PM's from here in my day as well and it hurt so much but will what they said right now really matter in 5 weeks ...8 months or 3 years from now, of course not ..it wont hurt that long.



:


----------

